# Thecopus Maku’u Mehune



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

I've shown this before. But this year's blooms are so much more abundant!
It's a cross between the only two species in this genus, maingayi x secunda.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

Very interesting and beautiful too! Great shots!


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2010)

Another great display, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

Upside down lips! That's a new one to me, is it fragrant? Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2010)

WOW!!!!

I recenty received the T. maingayi. Any tips on how to grow it?? Like a bulbo or a coelogyne?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Upside down lips! That's a new one to me, is it fragrant? Thanx for sharing.



I've not noticed a fragrance, but maybe I should check it in the morning.



biothanasis said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> I recenty received the T. maingayi. Any tips on how to grow it?? Like a bulbo or a coelogyne?



I'm growing it under lights and getting East window light. It's on the warm side of intermediate, growing in small PrimeAgra clay balls, and getting watered 2x per week. Hope that helps!


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2010)

interesting. what is it related to? never heard of it before


----------



## smartie2000 (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful!
That column is arrow shaped!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

That column is out of control!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (May 6, 2010)

Very very nice.. I like the insect-like flowers..


----------



## biothanasis (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Dot.... pretty much what I had in mind!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> interesting. what is it related to? never heard of it before



According to Jay Pfahl:
Thecopus Seidenf. 1984 SUBFAMILY Epidendroideae, TRIBE Cymbidieae SUBTRIBE Thecostelinae

You are welcome, Thanasis.


----------



## e-spice (May 10, 2010)

Wow - super nice.

e-spice


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2010)

Hello,

Dot, do you know how to distinguish a new growth and a spike in very early stages?? TY


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Dot, do you know how to distinguish a new growth and a spike in very early stages?? TY



Maybe the thickness of the little bump, which elongates without getting very thick if it's a spike? I'll have to watch it more closely now, because it should start forming new growth soon.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I guess I'll have to watch it too cause i see new growth too....


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2010)

We'll keep each other posted...


----------

